# TiVo TCD648250B (250 GB) Series3 HD with LIFETIME SERVICE - $330



## LifeItself (Apr 6, 2012)

I recently upgraded TiVo units and am offering my TiVo TCD648250B (250 GB) Series3 HD with a lifetime subscription for $330. 

This device is particularly useful if you've decided to "cut the cord" and drop either cable or satellite and get your programming via the Internet and free over-the-air broadcast signals. 

It is in great working condition and comes with a brand new, never used remote control (not the original), composite A/V cable, HDMI cable, telephone cord and power cord. It works with cable (cable cards must be provided by your cable operator) and over-the-air TV signal, but does not work with satellite. 

A factory reset was performed to bring all settings back to new. It comes with a fully transferable Lifetime Subscription service at no extra cost to buyer.

Shipping to contiguous US is additional $25.00 via UPS or USPS priority mail. Local pick-up in the Cleveland, Ohio-area is also available at no charge.

I'll be happy to e-mail pictures of the unit to any interested buyers, just PM me.

Thanks!


----------

